# Eurobeat, Synthwave, 80s aesthetic etc.



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Judson Joist That Herbie Hancock vid is freaking me out.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=330234" target="_blank">Eroticarmin</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> I guess they were a New Zealand/Australia thing. I've never even heard of them! Thanks!! Awesome.


Yeah. Neil Finn (the guy with the nerdy glasses )just joined Fleetwood Mac. Him and his brother Tim, were the singers of Split Enz. Neil Finn was the main singer of Crowded House.
You've probably heard this at least once:





Still have no idea why he joined Fleetwood but oh well. He can still sing at 60-something, unlike Elton John.
I saw him and Tim Finn live on TV last year (or was it this year?) And they still have their voices.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Eroticarmin I freaking LOVE Crowded House!!!


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

AnneM said:


> That Herbie Hancock vid is freaking me out.


That was my all-time fave when I was an '80s kid in the '80s!
:crazy:
That was before I grew a mullet, even! Herbie Hancock was my fave before I got into Billy Idol. And I wore stone-washed jeans all the time. Not acid-washed either. There's a difference.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Judson Joist said:


> That was my all-time fave when I was an '80s kid in the '80s!
> :crazy:
> That was before I grew a mullet, even! Herbie Hancock was my fave before I got into Billy Idol. And I wore stone-washed jeans all the time. Not acid-washed either. There's a difference.


I'm going to say a prayer for you to post a pic of yourself with a mullet. 

Explain to me the difference betwixt stone-washed and acid-washed? 

I think it's funny what an ESFP vibe all your vids give off. Guess you're like me, partying with shadows.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I love you all for bringing in some 80s beats. 

Anyway, here are some of the list of songs I listen to whenever I'm bored at work :


__
https://soundcloud.com/daataa%2Fmitch-murder-night-train


__
https://soundcloud.com/lucy-in-disguise-1%2F1987-1_l


__
https://soundcloud.com/mannequin-label%2Fpolice-des-moeurs-tout-ce-qui


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

AnneM said:


> @Eroticarmin I freaking LOVE Crowded House!!!


I guess Crowded House was a more worldwide success for them then rather than Split Enz xD
I guess the USA had Eurithmycs, I think that's how you spell it. Not quite the same but still on the alternative side, and David Bowie.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Notus Asphodelus This thread is making me realize I've seriously overestimated my knowledge of 80s music. Whoa. Talk about being taken down a notch or two.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I have no idea how to change the thread title.
Anyway, I'm off to bed. Thanks for sharing awesome music everyone. Have a fun jam sesh. :crazy:


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

AnneM said:


> I'm going to say a prayer for you to post a pic of yourself with a mullet.


As you wish.
:tongue:









I'm the short one with the bomber jacket. The other guy is my INFP BFF. This photo was taken in Chicago in 1993. We're totally Hoosiers.



> Explain to me the difference betwixt stone-washed and acid-washed?


Some sources say they're the same thing but that "stone-wash" is a more correct term since no acid is used in the process. The process does use pumice stones, though. Other sources say they're two different processes that achieve a similar result.



> I think it's funny what an ESFP vibe all your vids give off.


My INFP BFF's step-daughter is an ESFP. I got her to pet a katydid once. I also got her to pet a bumpy toad. She's very Open to Experience for the most part (except when it comes to eating vegetables).



> Guess you're like me, partying with shadows.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

AnneM said:


> @Notus Asphodelus This thread is making me realize I've seriously overestimated my knowledge of 80s music. Whoa. Talk about being taken down a notch or two.


It's all right. We are here with a common shared interest for 80s and / or 80s inspired songs. We've got a lot of love to share.. so yeah keep the music coming.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

These are 80's inspired.. except for John Maus. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/sergey-illarionov%2Fjohn-maus-i-hate-music


__
https://soundcloud.com/datashat%2Fthe-law-john-maus-cover


__
https://soundcloud.com/datashat%2Fpower-ballad


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=547411" target="_blank">AnneM</a></b>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
One of Split Enz' last songs they did before they broke up and made Crowded House. 






Neil rocking that Michael J Fox haircut.
They kind of look similar don't they? I mean, they both have cutesy type of faces xD Well they _did._


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

CC Catch is wonderful:













I know I'm smarting off, but the 80s have the best music in the entire post-WW2 generational cycle.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm trying to find a 90s song that was like a dance song and the start of it had some acoustic guitar. Vague I know.
And I found a lot of cool Eurobeat music like... 10 years ago but I do not remember what they were.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

*Hey people, I'm totally digging these list so I'm leaving them here..*


__
https://soundcloud.com/volkor-x%2Fthe-bomb


__
https://soundcloud.com/pengus%2Fft-syntax-semantics-another-life-revived


__
https://soundcloud.com/freeweights%2Ffwlw


__
https://soundcloud.com/arcismusic%2Fspeed-boat-theme


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm just _really_ glad 80s fashion is finally over:


----------



## Sidhe Draoi (Nov 25, 2016)

Omg omg omg.. I love this stuff.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

__
https://soundcloud.com/givemeallyourcats%2Fanri-last-summer-whisper

Original:

__
https://soundcloud.com/dick-richardson-671540421%2Fanri-last-summer-whisper


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

